# deworming a raw fed dog...



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

How often should you deworm your dog?

I was speaking to another RAW feeder today at work and she said she dewormed her dog once a month.

This seemed like a lot to me. Stark will be 7 months old and has been dewormed when he was around 8-9 weeks old, but must admitt that he has not been since, as I do not believe there was a need for it. 

Am I wrong? Should I be deworming on a regular basis?

He did just have some issues (24 hour bug?) but is now fine and it's as if nothing happened (loose stool after I fed a piglet head).

Just wondering what everyone's opinions were on this.


----------



## 3K9Mom (Jun 12, 2006)

*Re: Question for fellow RAW feeders..*

I'm not sure I see the point of feeding a raw diet if you're going to pour chemicals down your dog's throat once a month.









But that's just me.









I deworm my dogs when I think there's a need to, if there are symptoms, if I see something wormy in feces, etc. (which I never have feeding raw). I get fecal exams on my dogs twice a year because one of my dogs is a service dog and I think it's super prudent since we go into hospitals, and such. I think for pets, once a year is sufficient. 

Yes, you can have false negatives on fecal exams, but if you're running fecal exams rather regularly; if you know what your dog's feces should look like and you don't hesitate to bring your dog in to the vet if something strange comes up, I personally don't see ANY reason to deworm once a month.

By the way, if your dog is on heartworm preventative, that controls most parasitic worms anyhow. If you're really worried about worms, I think it's preferable to go that route. At least you're getting the extra bonus of heartworm prevention too.


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

*Re: Question for fellow RAW feeders..*

I would only deworm should my dogs be wormy as determined be doing a fecal at the vet for diarrhea. The girl you were talking to may have been talking about her heartworm pills which now includes dewormer so she may well be deworming once a month.


----------



## k950ECHO (Oct 15, 2009)

*Re: Question for fellow RAW feeders..*








what type of worms are we referring to? I give mine Heart worm pills once a month but thats it. I do a raw diet (K9 Kraving) but have had no worming issues.


----------



## LuvWorkingGSDs (Aug 24, 2008)

*Re: Question for fellow RAW feeders..*

I haven't dewormed my dog since I switched her to raw more than a year ago. I also don't give heartworm preventative, so that aspect of deworming isn't present either. 

If for some reason I had to deworm I would do it using food grade diatomaceous earth. I did this once when she was on kibble and ended up with hookworms, but never since switching to prey-model raw. (heck, one of the reasons I switched to raw is it gives them natural parasite resistance)


----------



## MelissaHoyer (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: Question for fellow RAW feeders..*

I would only deworm my dogs if there were symptoms/evidence of a problem. Never had that happen, so I have never done it! I do use heartworm preventative in the warm month only.


----------



## Raziel (Sep 29, 2009)

*Re: Question for fellow RAW feeders..*

Um, we have alot of stuff Kilo can get into so we do a stool sample every 6 months and deworm accordingly. He had a bad issue with fleas for a month and they had him tested. He had tapeworms.
So I would say do a stool sample every 6 months to make sure.
Its like 10$ for one at my vet.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

*Re: Question for fellow RAW feeders..*

If you have your dog on flea/tick preventative that should stop tape worms...and lyme disease.

Heartworm preventative issually ivermectin, which is a all around dewormer, so that should take care of the rest. We do a stool sample on Jax once a year when she has her shots.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

*Re: Question for fellow RAW feeders..*

In the past 6 years I think my guys have gotten worms once or twice. Tapes from ingesting the fleas on the wild rabbits they kill and eat.

The first time I used tapeworm meds. The second I used food grade DE.


----------



## Raziel (Sep 29, 2009)

*Re: Question for fellow RAW feeders..*

Well he did get into cat poop as well. And he has been on Heartguard since he was a puppy.
Frontline doesnt really work on him in the summer


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

*Re: Question for fellow RAW feeders..*

Try Advantix instead of Frontline. I've seen alot of ppl say Frontline wasn't working anymore.


----------



## Raziel (Sep 29, 2009)

*Re: Question for fellow RAW feeders..*

I have tried all of them. The only one that really worked (Vectra 3d.) burned his skin. And I WONT be using that anymore reguardless if iit keeps the fleas off him. Its just plain mean.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

*Re: Question for fellow RAW feeders..*

Have you tried garlic?


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

*Re: Question for fellow RAW feeders..*

Okay, thanks guys.

I was kinda confused as to why she would deworm so much.

I use Advantage Multi, so it should cover everything. 

I have given Stark garlic powder on his meal once or twice, but not on a regular basis.


----------

